# Multiclass applets



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have some very large applets that I need to embed in a web page. They contain multiple classes. How do I put them in the page? It does not matter if the or the (depreciated) tag is used.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

bueller...bueller


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

covert215 said:


> bueller...bueller


 that was an awesome movie


----------

